# Hey Slayer



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2017)

Let's get this over. Drop me my avy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Let's get this over. Drop me my avy





Throwing in the towel already?? Patience my little Vol.. I've got to make it!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Throwing in the towel already?? Patience my little Vol.. I've got to make it!!



i like mine


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i like mine



Sadly, it's true!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i like mine


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2017)

More sig line material. ....... see below.......lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2017)

How's this one?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> How's this one?



......I would leave the forum before I mad that my avatar


just saying


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2017)

nickel back said:


> ......I would leave the forum before I mad that my avatar
> 
> 
> just saying




All I said was "How about this one"...


----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He can do that too.. Hey, he agreed to the bet and terms!



I know he did, at least keep it sports related

and not stupid looking


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I know he did, at least keep it sports related
> 
> and not stupid looking



I could turn that "S" to a "G" and change the "You will Knell to the Georgia Bulldawgs"..... 

And it's just one suggestion... I'm not done... And the bet doesn't start until after the National Title..


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 9, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I know he did, at least keep it sports related
> 
> and not stupid looking



Wrastlin' is certainly a sport, looks good to me.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> How's this one?





Might be a little on the harsh side, even for a Vol.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Wrastlin' is certainly a sport, looks good to me.



okay, I can buy into the wrestling sports even though its fake as CNN but it still looks stupid, to me that is. I know he can do better than that


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2017)

nickel back said:


> okay, I can buy into the wrestling sports even though its fake as CNN but it still looks stupid, to me that is. I know he can do better than that



Man, I can't even get style points for originality??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, I can't even get style points for originality??



You take your ugly mug out of the avy-meme and it has a chance.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You take your ugly mug out of the avy-meme and it has a chance.



dang MC, I was trying to be nice about


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2017)

What about this one?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2017)

I like that one


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 9, 2017)

???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2017)

My vote is for #1....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> My vote is for #1....



Thug!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2017)

They are both pretty cheesy. Your trying too hard to make yourself relevant.  What happened to a simple team swap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They are both pretty cheesy. Your trying too hard to make yourself relevant.


When you look like Herve Villechaize from Fantasy Island you don't have a choice. 

Humor him and get this over with .


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you look like Herve Villechaize from Fantasy Island you don't have a choice.
> 
> Humor him and get this over with .








GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They are both pretty cheesy. Your trying too hard to make yourself relevant.  What happened to a simple team swap



Of course you would say that... You are the one having to wear one.. I'll even let you pick, which is being nice. At least I gave you options.. Tell ya what. Set it as your Avatar and you'll only have to wear it until the National Championship game is over. It sure beats having to wear it from the National Championship game, all the way until the start of football season 2018.. 

I'm letting you off easy considering how much I hate the Vols.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2017)

Pick #1  Buck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2017)

Come on Bucky.. You said you were active during pig season.. Don't make me pull back my offer and make you do the January to September bet..

Not my fault the Vols suck..

Just think.. This time last year and you were starting threads every other day..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2017)

Probably sounds like an excuse, but I've had a lot going on. I'll pick one,  though I didn't think you was serious


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2017)

There ya go


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> There ya go



Hey, man, it could have been worse. He could have made you a 41-0 avatar, but that may have been too hurtful. 

I'll give ya credit, you upheld your end of the deal like a true sport.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Hey, man, it could have been worse. He could have made you a 41-0 avatar, but that may have been too hurtful.
> 
> I'll give ya credit, you upheld your end of the deal like a true sport.




Ya know...

I'll go out and say that Bucky is a Dang Good Vol.. I'm proud of the boy!!

I may just give you an early release for being a man of your word.. Good job bud!

Your response will go a long way. We still won't take you serious but, you keeping your word is key. I may even buy you a beer one of these days. As long as you learned a lesson!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya know...
> 
> I'll go out and say that Bucky is a Dang Good Vol.. I'm proud of the boy!!
> 
> ...




Alright... Carry it until the SEC Championship is over and I'll let you off on good behavior..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya know...
> 
> I'll go out and say that Bucky is a Dang Good Vol.. I'm proud of the boy!!
> 
> ...



Is that you, Slayer? You all right? Is this some kind of cryptic message? You need us to call 911?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably sounds like an excuse, but I've had a lot going on. I'll pick one,  though I didn't think you was serious



Awesome avy.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 12, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Is that you, Slayer? You all right? Is this some kind of cryptic message? You need us to call 911?



Seriously


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Seriously



Ol Slayer does have a heart! Just go with it bucknasty...... Slayer really is a good guy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Is that you, Slayer? You all right? Is this some kind of cryptic message? You need us to call 911?



What can I say... I was drinking last night..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say... I was drinking last night..



Imagine that


----------



## bullgator (Oct 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say... I was drinking last night..





John Cooper said:


> Ol Slayer does have a heart! Just go with it bucknasty...... Slayer really is a good guy!



Dang it, there goes your bad reputation! 

While your in such a charitable mood, I let you get lunch this year...........
I'm sure I'll be sporting an ugly pups avatar by then anyway.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Dang it, there goes your bad reputation!
> 
> While your in such a charitable mood, I let you get lunch this year...........
> I'm sure I'll be sporting an ugly pups avatar by then anyway.



Heck yeah brother, I owe you lunch from last year! When you coming up this way to hunt? I'm having Iron Pig for dinner tonight.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 13, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Ol Slayer does have a heart! Just go with it bucknasty...... Slayer really is a good guy!



Yes he does have a heart.
 I seent it one time.

 He was using it for cut bait!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Yes he does have a heart.
> I seent it one time.
> 
> He was using it for cut bait!





I may have to pull it back out in 9 more days when we are sniffing salt air and fishing the Flats!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck yeah brother, I owe you lunch from last year! When you coming up this way to hunt? I'm having Iron Pig for dinner tonight.



Week of the 13th.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Week of the 13th.



Sweet! Let's hook up for lunch again. My treat!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sweet! Let's hook up for lunch again. My treat!



Deal.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say... I was drinking last night..



when did drinking become just a night event for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> when did drinking become just a night event for you.



It's an every night event for me and on weekends, I throw in day drinking!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's an every night event for me and on weekends, I throw in day drinking!



retire. day drinking is fun


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> retire. day drinking is fun



Working on it.. It's why I'm at work right now.. I'll be fishing the Flats for Reds the 22nd thru the 28th and drinking will start around daylight each day..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Working on it.. It's why I'm at work right now.. I'll be fishing the Flats for Reds the 22nd thru the 28th and drinking will start around daylight each day..



i do this everyday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i do this everyday.



Show off!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> How's this one?


@BuckNasty83 you might want to hold off on those East predictions.. Remember the last time you came out of hiding with the Vols??


----------

